# Stalking and Why?



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

MY FB account has been hacked twice in one week. I have seen ex driving around my neighborhood (nothing but residential, no real reason to be there). Blocked cell calls and ringing door bells and no-one there.

I think this is called stalking and why would the exes start doing this? It is a little creepy, isn't it?

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know why your ex would do that. That is creepy. Personally, I would change the email address and password you use for your FB log in to prevent further hacks. Also, install security cameras around your house to see who is ringing your doorbell and ask neighbors to keep a watch out.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Sparkles,
Go to malwarebytes.org and download the latest free computer virus and malware checker.
Restart your computer in Safe Mode, (pressing F8 upon initial startup)
Run the malwarebytes scan to see if your computer has been compromised by any kind of keylogger installed without you knowing.
----Shoo


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Restraining order. I'd get one and have him served.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

The FB and phone calls are just childish - but the doorbell ringing could mean he's RIGHT THERE.

Any guy friends that could help you out - maybe come over one night and keep a lookout for him?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My ex husband did the same thing, yet he had his girlfriend move in 3 days after I left and he was stalking me for months. My ex went as far as disguising himself with a fake beard and mustache. He couldn't find me because I would lie to him and my friends where I really was. He confronted my friends in his disguise. He's a disgusting person and has a very sick mind. It faded as time went on and the stalking stopped. 17 years later the same girl is still with them. He has cheated with her and they live a miserable life. They treated my daughter horrible and finally shut her out of their lives. They refuse to let her talk to her siblings. My 17 year old is a great daughter despite what they put her through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

shoo: Have run spyware, nothing. I had a password on my pc start up screen and now I am living alone (boohoo). Thanks for the great advice.
niceguy: yes, childish from a 65 yr old man who rides a motorcycle.
iminlove: LOL about the disguise. My God, people are weird.

Thanks for the input.


----------

